# Shooting My Beautiful Flippenout Slingshot



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Here's a vid of some fun target shooting with my gorgeous Axiom Champ from Nathan Masters. Thanks for watching.

Jeff


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

WOW !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely slingshot ... excellent shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Very beautiful slingshot and great shooting!

Volp


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

A beautiful slingshot Jeff, and some outstanding shooting to boot!

The Maxim Champ is such a spectacular design, in my opinion, and you have one of the most gorgeous ones I have seen.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You are a lucky dude!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations!!!

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Woah! Great shooting Jeff! Gorgeous slingshot.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't see any vid link... my dumb computer or what? :stupidcomp:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

What can I say? Love the slingshot!! and awesome accuracy!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :wave:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing 
So cool once again


----------



## Werner Nel (Dec 2, 2015)

I like the plastic drum as a catch!


----------

